# Worst nationin the war.



## Stuka-99 (Jun 8, 2004)

Which country do you think was the worst in the war?


----------



## Stuka-99 (Jun 8, 2004)

Hehe I vote for France hehe


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jun 8, 2004)

i vote france too, but all the main countries should be on there too y'know. im no-one to speak but this poll sucks


----------



## Stuka-99 (Jun 8, 2004)

Yeah ok I'll make a Wich was the worst country in the war?2 Cus of ya complaint


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jun 8, 2004)

i shouldnt, it could get nasty.


----------



## plan_D (Jun 9, 2004)

I'm going for Belgium, and I stated why a long, long time ago. I really don't think it's fair to even consider Poland for the worst. After all with obselete equipment and inferior numbers they managed to hold off Germany AND the Soviet Union for 5 weeks.


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jun 9, 2004)

i shall delete this thread later, as there is a new one.


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jun 9, 2004)

let me spam a bit first..................


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jun 9, 2004)

no.


----------



## Crazy (Jun 9, 2004)

I'm locking this thread now, since there's another. let's keep it all in one place


----------

